# Dog friendly campgrounds



## 3ringer (Oct 24, 2016)

We have reservations for Hunting Island State Park SC in March. This cg and Huntington Beach SP both allow pets on the beach. This is great and we won't have to leave our dogs at home. James Island County Park SC has a dog run area with a pond and beach. Dogs love it. They can play with other dogs and swim. Gamble Rogers State Park Flagler Beach , Florida has a dog friendly beach next door. This is another nice option to take your pet camping. Our dogs love to sit in camp and watch people. At Vogel a couple of weeks ago , our two year old German Shorthair Pointer woke up in the middle of the night. She barked and whined. She was restless. Found out the next morning there was a bear that got a neighbors cooler and food. I guess she saw , heard or smelled it.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 24, 2016)

She was probably complaining about the smell. Bears stink so bad, you can smell where they cross the road once ya learn the smell !!


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 29, 2016)

Jekyll island allows dogs on most of their beaches. 
Nice place to camp for the weekend or week too.


----------

